# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Eshima Ohashi El puente japonés que parece una montaña rusa

## Jonasino

> El puente Eshima Ohashi, que une las ciudades japonesas de Matsue y Sakaiminato, atraviesa el lago Nakaumi, siendo uno de los más largos y vertiginosos del mundo.
> 
> Como muchos puentes, está diseñado para que grandes embarcaciones puedan pasar por debajo. Pero a diferencia de la mayoría de su tipo, no es levadizo.
> 
> Para que esto ocurra, debieron hacerlo más alto de lo común, por lo que es lo más parecido a subir y bajar en una montaña rusa. Está expresamente desaconsejado por el gobierno nipón que conductores novatos lo suban, ya que si el motor se detiene en una de las pendientes, podrían tener serios problemas y causar algún siniestro.
> 
> El Eshima Ohashi tiene una extensión de 1,7 kilómetros, lo que lo convierte en el puente rígido más largo de Japón, y en el tercero a nivel mundial.


Fuente: Infobae

----------

Varanya (16-jul-2015)

----------

